# New Range Approved!



## Surculus Solitudo (Aug 18, 2009)

For everyone who lives near Lauglin, NV; Bullhead City, AZ; Fort Mohave, AZ; Mohave Valley, AZ; Golden Shores, AZ; and Needles, CA...The BLM finally approved a public range off Boundry Cone Road in Fort Mohave. The AGFD, BLM and the local club have been trying to get this done for ten years. I am really excited about this. I have been driving 37 miles (50 minutes) to the Kingman range (Seven Mile Hill). I live five minutes from the new location. It will be nice to have a range to go to; especially for rifle.


----------



## terryger (Feb 1, 2010)

Surculus Solitudo said:


> For everyone who lives near Lauglin, NV; Bullhead City, AZ; Fort Mohave, AZ; Mohave Valley, AZ; Golden Shores, AZ; and Needles, CA...The BLM finally approved a public range off Boundry Cone Road in Fort Mohave. The AGFD, BLM and the local club have been trying to get this done for ten years. I am really excited about this. I have been driving 37 miles (50 minutes) to the Kingman range (Seven Mile Hill). I live five minutes from the new location. It will be nice to have a range to go to; especially for rifle.


we got a place up here in cal that is set uplike that but the problem is because it is blm land no one group can be in charge. as a result there are a bunch of crazies out there and it is too scarey to meas well as looks like a dump . hope yours works better. 
:smt023


----------



## Surculus Solitudo (Aug 18, 2009)

The BLM is transferring ownership of the land to Arizona Game and Fish. I believe the local club will get a grant from ADGF to help build and operate it. So it should be organized and work well. Don't know all the details at this point.


----------

